# Need advice re Air Purifier



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there...

Me and my husband is looking for an air purifier.. We have three cats and one bedroom hall. We went to carrefour and sharaf and found out some brands such as LG, Sharp, Panasonic, Comway, Samsung.... Etc
I got confused with all the specifications ( humidifier, ionizer, plasmaion, sensor, hepafilters etc ) and the prices ranges from 1000 to 2700 dirhams... 

Can somebody give me theire experience with air purifier, what is the best model and best brand (includes those brand mentioned above) We can purchase 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

Hassli said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Me and my husband is looking for an air purifier.. We have three cats and one bedroom hall. We went to carrefour and sharaf and found out some brands such as LG, Sharp, Panasonic, Comway, Samsung.... Etc
> I got confused with all the specifications ( humidifier, ionizer, plasmaion, sensor, hepafilters etc ) and the prices ranges from 1000 to 2700 dirhams...
> ...


Most air purifiers come with ionizers nowadays. Water is broken into air molecules which carry ions, electric charges with them. They catch all particles in the air and thereby clean the air. Go for plasma type, as they are believed to emit less ozone. And most air purifiers are coming with smell and dust sensors. I personally bought sharp. Put it in my bedroom. To be honest, don't see any difference. Maybe because I don't have pets and allergy to anything...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## PolarBear (Jul 12, 2010)

*3M*



Hassli said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Me and my husband is looking for an air purifier.. We have three cats and one bedroom hall. We went to carrefour and sharaf and found out some brands such as LG, Sharp, Panasonic, Comway, Samsung.... Etc
> I got confused with all the specifications ( humidifier, ionizer, plasmaion, sensor, hepafilters etc ) and the prices ranges from 1000 to 2700 dirhams...
> ...


The 3M filtretes have worked well for me. The filters have to be replaced, but you can immediately see the effectiveness. The drawback is that they can be quite noisy, and the filters can be hard to come by. The cheapest I have found for both has been ACE hardware, and although the filters are not always in stock they are usually good about ordering them for me.

Good luck!


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks a lot... I go for sharp


----------

